# Can childbirth "cause" IBS or similar symptoms?



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

I'm finally getting around to asking this. With my first daughter I never experienced anything like this after birth, although I would've assumed that if my body was going to be "weird" after having a baby it would've been after her, since the delivery was totally different (she was born in the hospital, I had an epi, pit, benadryl, etc, and my newest little one was a quick, uncomplicated, no concern UC







).

Anyway, I'm 2.5 weeks PP. Since day 1 I've felt so good that I really wouldn't even know I had a baby other than the obvious things like bleeding and a saggy tummy.







BUT, I've had some digestive issues that I can't tell if they're just a normal part of "readjusting" after birth (because I tend to forget that I'm ONLY 2.5 weeks PP) or if I have an actual problem now. I've never had any signs/symptoms of IBS prior to DD2's birth, but now I have symptoms like changes in stool consistency (sometimes they're normal, then I'll have days where I don't have anything but loose stools), sharp pains in my lower abdomen with gas or bowel movements (nothing severe, and I don't get them ALL them time, but they're just really uncomfortable when I do), etc. For example, one night about a week ago I sat up in bed in the middle of the night and has a gas pain SO bad that I couldn't really even move...tried leaning forward to grab a diaper and I couldn't because it was painful enough to make my eyes water! Or sometimes during a BM that sharp ache in my lower abdomen just lingers. It's not constant, though- only related to gas/BM's.

Does this sound like something that can be normal after childbirth? My diet hasn't changed much at all to cause any of this. I just figure I'll see if things "regulate" over the next couple weeks and then I'll have a better idea, but it just makes me curious to know if childbirth can cause or trigger something like IBS even if I've never had any signs of it before.


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Are you sure it's not uterine contractions? I was still having them at 2 weeks pp. Especially while BFing.

I have had IBD (like IBS but worse) since I was a teenager. I averaged 1 episode every 3 months before getting pregnant. I had 1 episode during pregnancy and 1 after giving birth. It's been more than a year now since I've had an episode. I don't know what gives but I could not possibly be any happier! The pain I had with my episodes was only slightly less painful than labor contractions and I mean that. So no, for me at least, giving birth definitely did not make my IBS/IBD worse.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, it's definitely intestinal. I only had ctx/cramps for the first few days PP and it was definitely different feeling. But I wouldn't even come close to rating the pain like labor ctx so it doesn't sound that bad. I can't imagine feeling like that...yikes!!


----------

